# Diarrhoea in early pregnancy



## Claireabelle (Jun 29, 2004)

Hello - I am currently nearly eight weeks pg. I have nasty adhesions where my bowel is glued to the wall of my stomach and uterus. Over the last few days I have developed terrible diarrhoea at least once a day. I get a really sharp stabbing pain which makes me double up in a band around my tummy button and then about 5 mins later (after really bad wind tmi but may be important   ) it's all systems go for about half an hour. It usually happens around early evening and has been going on for about 4 days. Is this normal?

Clairexxxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

This may be normal for you but I wouldn´t say it was ideal! It could be due to the adhesions or due to the changes of hormones in your body. I would suggest you contact your GP and have a chat incase they feel they need to check it out any further.

Ruth


----------

